# New member - new boat



## Anowacki (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey everyone. I’ve been wanting a skiff for the longest time and have been reading a lot here. I finally got away from the status quo boats and found this gem. I believe it’s 1985 Aqua Force fish hawk with a 70 Johnson on it. Thing is quick and a fun boat to run. 
Adam


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice looking boat. Welcome


----------



## Bugout1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Good looking boat. Welcome to the club


----------



## Ericb1130 (Sep 16, 2020)

Bugout1 said:


> Good looking boat. Welcome to the club


Welcome to microskiff. Cool boat!


----------



## Atxsalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Welcome very nice ride


----------

